# Over the counter components



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

Does anyone know somewhere in central OH to buy components for making lures? The closest I've found is Gander Mountain's selection of blades, clevices, and beads. I'm looking to make inline spinners mostly. I've been looking at online places like jannsnetcraft too (and something like that will probably be my best option.) Also, can anyone tell me how fast their shipping is? Thanks.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

treehog,
I order my components from here.
www.lurecraft.com
Give them a look and see what you think.
Bill


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Your best bet is on line....

I use these.... 


http://lurepartsonline.com/cart.html
http://www.mooreslures.com/
http://luremaking.com/
http://www.hagensfish.com/
http://www.captainhookswarehouse.com/


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

For spinners I think Old dutchman has a lot of that stuff. They have lead pouring supplies as well. I know they have different guage wire and stuff. Check the left wall. Maybe R&R has some


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

Will do, Slippy. Thanks.

(a fun little note on the importance of punctuation. I nearly posted that as "Will do Slippy" sans the comma.)


----------



## Treehog (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. I stopped at Old Dutchman on the way home yesterday and spent a couple of hours making some new spinners. I'll get some pics up when I can. 
I'll have to do some online ordering. The variety for bodies and such is pretty limited there. But I'm off to a good start  
Thanks again.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

For inline spinner components, www.pen-tac.com. They are on the west coast, but their stuff is top notch.


----------

